# Gamersprache-Deutsch,Deutsch-Gamersprache



## Dracun (21. August 2007)

Hi mal ne allgemeine Frage^^

und zwar lese ich mir seid kurzem euer Forum recht interessiert durch , nur bleibe ich definitiv bei einigen hängen und  muss Rätselraten.

Das Problem ist folgendes:
Bin durch meine Frau auf WoW gestoßen, die durch Ihre Eltern und die Eltern wohnen ziemlich weit weg. Und wennn ihr hier mit euren Fachausdrücken durch die Gegend schmeißt weiß ich net was die bedeuten sollen...(jaja einige werden jetzt schreien: NOOB und blabka, aber egal)...so also wie gesagt Schwiegerweltern weit weg net imme rbock tele zu schnappen anzurufen  um zu fragen wat meinen die???? Also könntet Ihr bitte eventuell für un erfahrene Leutz wie mich mal auflisten was was bedeutet???
Einige Sachen kann man sich ja selbst erklären aber eben net alles(skillen,klar;lvl,klar;droppen,klar) aber da gibt es danns owat wie Raid undPvE etc etcalso bitte um erklärung usw und net das
SCHAMLOSE VERARSCHEN VON ANFÄNGER was einige bestimmt hier rein posten werden.....sparst euch auf jungs IHR WART ALLE MAL NOOBS......nur zur Erinnerung^^

In diesem Sinne bis dann und danke^^


----------



## Th0m45 (21. August 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerspieler-Jargon

hilft dir bestimmt weiter


----------



## Monolith (21. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

das hier solle dir eventuell auch weiter helfen -> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...42168&sid=3


----------



## Aniliana (21. August 2007)

Hi Dracun,

ich kann dich wirklich gut verstehen,
mir gehts oft ähnlich...

Ganz am Anfang gabs bei ner Gruppenquest den Satz "Buff mal bitte"

Ich stand da und wusste nicht was der will...

KLar war alles am lachen bis ich erst mal raus hatte was die wollten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir hat dieses hier http://wow.buffed.de/guides/449/a-e aber schon ein ganzes Stück weiter geholfen.

Viel spaß beim spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Aniliana


----------



## Szyslak (21. August 2007)

Nix da.
Wenn dann hier auf buffed nachschauen!
http://wow.buffed.de/guides/449/a-e



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. August 2007)

jo dann danke ich euch für eure schnellen antworten werde mir eure sites zu gemüte ziehen.... also thx & have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsun (21. August 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> jo dann danke ich euch für eure schnellen antworten werde mir eure sites zu gemüte ziehen.... also thx & have fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo, leider steht in den netten Vorschlägen, die ich mir auch noch reinziehen muß, auch nicht alles!
Oft sitz ich am Rechner und denke mir wat wollen die von Dir??
Was z.B. bedeutet : fc ??
Es werden immer neue Abkürzungen erfunden, nur erklärt werden sie nicht!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir werden auch weiterhin so manches Mal mit dem Kopf schütteln!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorim (21. August 2007)

Lightsun schrieb:


> Was z.B. bedeutet : fc ??



fc bedeutet "falscher Chat"


----------



## Dalinga (21. August 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bin durch meine Frau auf WoW gestoßen, *die durch Ihre Eltern*



Ich wusste es, ich bin nicht alleine ^^


----------



## Shadowdaughter (21. August 2007)

Lightsun schrieb:


> Hallo, leider steht in den netten Vorschlägen, die ich mir auch noch reinziehen muß, auch nicht alles!
> Oft sitz ich am Rechner und denke mir wat wollen die von Dir??
> Es werden immer neue Abkürzungen erfunden, nur erklärt werden sie nicht!!
> 
> ...



Ja, das kenn ich... so geht es mir die meiste Zeit auch. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich es, daß ich manche Sachen nicht verstehe, da die Leute scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind, anständige Sätze in deutscher Sprache zu formulieren. Vielleicht bin ich doch zu alt für dieses Spiel, ich beherrsche kein Handysprech...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniliana (21. August 2007)

Shadowdaughter schrieb:


> Ja, das kenn ich... so geht es mir die meiste Zeit auch. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich es, daß ich manche Sachen nicht verstehe, da die Leute scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind, anständige Sätze in deutscher Sprache zu formulieren. Vielleicht bin ich doch zu alt für dieses Spiel, ich beherrsche kein Handysprech...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tröste dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist nicht allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Aniliana


----------



## Mädchenteam (21. August 2007)

Fein, dann will ich auch mal um deutsche und verständliche Erklärung bitten.
Was bedeuetet ^^ ?
Und was bedeutet k ?
Beides wird oft beim chatten verwendet.
Was issn DD ? Jetzt bitte nicht die amerikanische Abkürzung für die Zerstörerklasse.


----------



## Zorkal (21. August 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Fein, dann will ich auch mal um deutsche und verständliche Erklärung bitten.
> Was bedeuetet ^^ ?
> Und was bedeutet k ?
> Beides wird oft beim chatten verwendet.
> Was issn DD ? Jetzt bitte nicht die amerikanische Abkürzung für die Zerstörerklasse.



DD=Damage Dealer


----------



## Yallda (21. August 2007)

"^^" ist ein lachender Smiley kann man auch so schreiben: ^.^   Da sind jeweils die "^" die Augen und der "." die Nase.

"k" bedeutet "OK" , "Okay" , "in Ordnung" , etc.    ( "k" = "kk" ) 

Ein "DD" ist ein "DamageDealer" .  Wird oft im /2 Channel o.ä benutzt, wie zum Beispiel: "LF 1 DD RF"  
Das heißt dann: Wir suchen noch einen DamageDealer (Schadensklasse : alles was nicht tankt und heilt) für Ragefire ( Höllenschlund oder wie das nu heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Yallda


----------



## Isegrim (21. August 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Fein, dann will ich auch mal um deutsche und verständliche Erklärung bitten.
> Was bedeuetet ^^ ?
> Und was bedeutet k ?
> Beides wird oft beim chatten verwendet.
> Was issn DD ? Jetzt bitte nicht die amerikanische Abkürzung für die Zerstörerklasse.



^^ ist die „verkürzte“ Version des normalen asiatischen Smileys ^_^, der ungefähr unserem :-) entspricht. Kann aber auch Richtung *g* gehen. Wird von manchen Leuten schon standardmäßig an jeden Satz gehängt.

k ist einfach ein verkürztes Okay. Nicht selten auch als kk verwendet. Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abk...Netzjargon%29#K

DD meint einen simplen Damage Dealer.


----------



## Mädchenteam (21. August 2007)

Auha, mit dem lachenden Smily muß man aber echt fantasie haben.


----------



## Fighter_XP (21. August 2007)

ich verweise mal auf
http://www.urbandictionary.com/
da steht eigentlich alles drin (zwar auf englisch aber ist leicht verständlich)


----------



## Bratiboy (21. August 2007)

sehr hilfreich finde ich auch
http://verlorene-wanderer.de/index.php?nav....php&id=168
psssst: is von den verlorenen wanderern(actahlas gilde) also net zu ernst nehemen :/


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Auha, mit dem lachenden Smily muß man aber echt fantasie haben.




^^ sieht ca. so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finelle (22. August 2007)

Und ich schäme mich schon immer, wenn ich mal was nicht kapiere. Aber so wie ich das hier lese, bin ich nicht allein. Was kann ich mich mit Schrecken daran erinnern, wie ich dumm angemacht worden bin, weil ich alles nachgefragt habe. Unter anderm hatte ich bis dato noch nie was von MT oder shakkeln(?) gehört. Da biste extra auf nem deutschen Server, und verstehst trotzdem nichts. 
Aber wie heißts denn schon in der Sesamstraße? "Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!"


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2007)

Finelle schrieb:


> Und ich schäme mich schon immer, wenn ich mal was nicht kapiere. Aber so wie ich das hier lese, bin ich nicht allein. Was kann ich mich mit Schrecken daran erinnern, wie ich dumm angemacht worden bin, weil ich alles nachgefragt habe. Unter anderm hatte ich bis dato noch nie was von MT oder shakkeln(?) gehört. Da biste extra auf nem deutschen Server, und verstehst trotzdem nichts.
> Aber wie heißts denn schon in der Sesamstraße? "Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!"


Shackle: ein Crowd Control Spell des Priesters der aber nur gegen Untote wirkt.
MT:Maintank...wie der name sagt,der Haupttank in Inis, Raids,etc....
ging jetzt nicht genau aus deinem Post daraus hervor,ob du das gerne wissen wolltest,oder ob es dir damals schon erklärt wurde.Ich hab es dir trotzdem einmal aufgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. August 2007)

Ich binja froh das es net nur mir so geht binja eigentlich CSS zogger und einige BEgriffe kennt man ja aber eben net alle und es ist doch recht interessant zu wissen das ich net alleine bin und rätseln muss und danke nochmal an alle eure tipps sind echt hilfreich ^^ 
fettes thx


----------

